# DIY Halloween Costumes



## blazeno.8 (Oct 21, 2008)

Did any of you slave away putting together a Halloween costume?  Running from store to store to find just the right pieces?  Fell free to share your DIY costume (either custom assembled or sewn).

Well I know I did and well... after countless hours of sewing, I finally am at a point where I can wear the costume and get the point across.


----------



## Brie (Oct 21, 2008)

Not for halloween but from last year at my bf's birthday here is a Poison Ivy costume I made. (I also made the Batgirl costume for my friend)

(please ignore that fact I am smashed)















Why am I looking down at my chest?? haha


I also made this costume for my 21st (1920theme) I hand beaded it and that was a pain!!!


Also i just noticed the beading looks all wonky in the picture but it isn't in r/l. Oh and the dress had a VERY low back and a teal sequin strap across the back.






I also made a leopard furry suit for a friend but i have no pictures of him in it.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 22, 2008)

That's so cool!  I was actually thinking of going as Poison Ivy for a while.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 22, 2008)

I've got a DIY Sailor costume in mind. If I can get it all together I'll post!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 22, 2008)

It's not totally original, but I think this will be cute (and I'm low on cash as always lol). I've got a really sexy leopard print dress, so I think I'm just going to make ears out of a headband, and a tail somehow. And try to find a cheap collar with a bell, and voila! Sex Panther haha. Or leopard, rather


----------



## gabbygoose666 (Oct 27, 2008)

bat girl!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 1, 2008)

This is an Alice costume I made for my sister.  If any of you have ever heard of American McGee's Alice, you'll understand why there are black planetary markings on the pockets.




And I didn't make this costume, but here she is with her Cheshire Cat.


----------

